# Cripes, what a bullet!!



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd hate to have this thing spinning through me!
Switched to Barnes Tez-250 this year out of my Encore.
Shooting great groups at 150 and in paper plate at 250.
Pushing bullet with 70 grains by weight of Blackhorn ignited by 209M primer.
Ignition speed feels comparable to a centerfire rifle which puts a smile on my face.
Only reason I could recover this bullet is due to buck was quartering away from me going uphill to my left.
He was walking slow and I had to wait for him to pass between two trees for me to slip shot in.
Tried to sneak bullet in behind left ribs but shot a little right and clipped front edge of left rear quarter. Bullet went through deer taking some lung, punching a massive hole through liver, and ended up inside skin on right side of deer. I did not know bullet was there until pleasantly being surprised finding it when skinning deer on hanging tree back at camp.
Estimated bullet passed through appx. 30" of deer innards.
No time for rangefinder, maybe 130-140 yrds.
Weighed used 250 grain bullet on scale and results returned a weight of 247.3. 
My son shot shot a buck a few days later but could not recover bullet due to pass through of broadside shot.
My bullet is on nose of buck if you want to zoom in.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have said it a million times on here... they are awesome bullets!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks to have mushroomed perfectly. Nice buck by the way!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice! I shoot the TMZ 290 over BH and I had a through and through on my deer this year so no bullet recovery but, my buddy killed his wasatch bull this year with the same bullet and he was able to recover his bullet, lodged in the skin on the opposite side! Barnes are simply devastating!!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats in a successful hunt. L[is like the bullet did exactly what is was made to do.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I used the same bullet on my buck last year, i couldn't believe the damage done to the insides of that deer. I was very impressed, now if i could find a buck to try it out on this year i would be very happy.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks everybody, here is a better pic.
Good luck to all in these last few days!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

One of my favorite bullets for muzzies - I was sold on the 290 gr TMZ after shooting a buck with one a few years ago.


----------

